# 758A Semaphore Man Wiring



## mdcaero (Nov 20, 2014)

Does anyone have a photo or diagram of the wiring on the underside of the control button box? I have the 2 button box with no wires attached, so I have no idea which color wire to solder to which connection. Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mdcaero said:


> Does anyone have a photo or diagram of the wiring on the underside of the control button box? I have the 2 button box with no wires attached, so I have no idea which color wire to solder to which connection. Thanks!


Hello and welcome to the site.
Man I am saying that a lot lately.
I don't have any S but I found this, one on each side?

Here is a diagram,


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

We'll make an S-scaler outta you yet Ed.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> We'll make an S-scaler outta you yet Ed.....



Well I try.
Was I right? 
All it is by the looks of it is 2 wires to connect? And the whole setup is pictured.

I guess he didn't like my answer anyway after he saw I was a Lionel guy he left. 
You know how some of the Flyer guys are, not ALL but some.

We used to have one here who thought if you did not have any S you should stay off the S forum period! His name was Tim, you heard of him?


Maybe I posted the wrong picture? :dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks right to me....


----------



## mdcaero (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I threw that post out on my lunch hour and then had to go, can't be doing this on company time you know. My son is a Lionel kid by the way, so I've learned to adapt.  Unfortunately that diagram is for the one button version of the accessory, which I agree would be pretty simple. Later versions had 2 buttons, and 4 wires to the button box, so that's a lot of combinations if I go trial and error. Still hoping someone has a 2 button/4 wire box that can help me out.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sure I have the 2-button version. Give me a day or so to dig for it. But my guess is it works the same as the 2-button cow on the track accessory since they operate in the same manner. If you have that wiring diagram, you would be good to go.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What do I know? I am a Lionel guy.
By the diagram it looks like all you need is the one button controller?

http://www.portlines.com/Control buttons.htm

Though Portlines are kind of pricey?
I think I would look elsewhere?

But can't you just wire one button up of the 2 button controller up to make it work?
Just use the one button?
Nuttin But Flyer might find one and give you a picture.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought for sure mine would be the 2-button, but alas it is the single button control. I have both the wiring diagrams for the 2-button Semaphore man and the cow on track. Sadly though, as much as they are similar, the cow has only 3 wires connected to the control button. I do belong to a group on a Flyer Facebook page. I'm sure someone there will have the info you need. When I get it, I'll repost for you.


----------



## mdcaero (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it. I'll stay tuned.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's what my friends came up with on the Flyer Facebook page. In order to orient yourself as to the proper wiring, take notice to the notch in the button case where the wires will protrude once the button is placed on a control panel. Hope this helps....


----------

